# E30 drift car?



## Bimmerbish95 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I have a bmw 325i e30 with a m20 motor. I plan on competing in some drift events next year and this is my first build. I have a 50trim turbo set up and welded 316 diff so far i wanna get a mega squirt. But I kinda want some opinions and advice on what I should do or add.


----------

